# A plane that flies...literally



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I was going great guns until I got to the "catch a couple of flies" bit.

Are these instructions by MFI?

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

MFI is that more flying instructions  :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Your going to hear from the RSPCF soon!

Wonder if we can do it with Hornets ... that would _*reall*_y go!


----------



## 100598 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dont know why you have suggested Hornets Drum's, with your expertise with hamsters powering the Smart mobile, you should find it a sinch to get animal powered flight. :lol: :lol: :lol: Have I just got myself grounded


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

After 12 years in Betty Windsors Flying Circus, I know hamsters can't fly!
Your grounded for sure! :wink:


----------

